# avdin2817 bluetooth



## thebigting (Aug 3, 2010)

i own a veba avdin2817 with built in bluetooth, however it appears it should have a bluetooth box connected to the back, but i cannot obtain one, and no one knows where to find one, can anyone help, or direct me to a suitable replacement


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try ebay, unsure of that brand


----------

